# [Sat 27th Jul 2013] Time Tunnel - Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat - £3 entry (Canterbury Arms - Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Time Tunnel – Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat. Canterbury Arms, Brixton. DJs playing classic floorshakers all night. Sat 27th July - £3 Entry. 8pm – 2am. Listen to this!
http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/time-tunnel-setting-the-record-straight-sat-july-27th-2013/


----------

